# What do you feed? Poll only, no debate



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our local training facility has too many different foods. The owner asked me to think about what foods they should sell, without getting so many it takes up room in the training area.

Please, this is not a thread to bash any foods, only to determine what brands are being used the most. 

If you choose "other" please list it in the discussion area. Thanks.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

We use 4 health chicken and rice


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Wellness, white fish and sweet potatoe.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Currently feeding Pro Nature Holistic


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I was just talking to a girl at the store that I buy my dogs food at yesterday(American Boarding Kennels in Burnsville MN), and she said the foods they sell the most of are TOTW for show dogs, and that Breeders/trainers of hunt dogs stop buy and buy tons of Nutri Source(don't know if you can get it where you are), and sell it at tests, or at their facilities ect.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Skid eats Fromm puppy, so I checked it. 

Buzz eats a rotation of Acana. 
Skid will be switched over to Acana when he is older.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Ori and Jasmine are both on Royal Canin. Only obviously Ori is on adult and Jasmine is on Junior.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Arcana Large breed puppy here was feeding origen but switched. Still love both!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed mostly raw, however, once or twice a week they get Fromm, so I checked both


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually marked my Acana off as Orijen in the poll, guess i should have marked other. sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also feeding Acana. Senior formula here!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed Innova Evo, so I listed Innova.

Max is currently on Innova LBP transitioning to Innova Adult until he's 18 months, when he will transition into Evo.

Billy is on Evo Senior.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Eukanuba Premium Performance 30/20


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Diamond Naturals, Beef and Chicken, but not the Lamb.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley is currently on Solid Gold Wolf King. I switch foods every 3-4 months. He has been on Merrick, Blue, TOTW, and Natural Balance. I don't usually feed a chicken base food either. I like to have him on fish, venison, or buffalo.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's raw fed, so I checked it but if he ever had to go back on kibble he'd be on EVO red meat again.

My foster pup is currently on Acana Grasslands and loving it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All 3 of my guys eat Orijen for breakfast....they're raw fed at supper.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Other - 

Nutro Ultra 
Merrick (Wilderness blend presently)


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

My Jack is on Avoderm chicken and brown rice. He has also been on the lamb and brown rice too.


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Duncan ( the Golden) gets TOTW Wetlands. 

Sophie (my beloved mutt...lol) has to have Hills CD because of Bladder Stone issues. I'm not thriled about it but she seems to like it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I voted for Fromm and "other". The other being home cooking. Mostly it is toppers like chicken, hard boiled eggs, sardines etc.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed Nature's Variety Prairie Salmon. Nature's Variety is based here in Lincoln, NE.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike gets Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen Preference formula.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We currently have our guys on Innova Large Bites. We used to use Fromm, but had a hard time keeping weight on them when they were on it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pro Plan Sensitive.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Eleanor eats holistic select fish formula.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Currently Orijen in the morning, I also rotate to Fromm Four Star every few months
Suppertime is The Honest Kitchen. I also sometimes mix in sardines or salmon, eggs veggies etc with their suppertime meal.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Wellness Complete - white fish and sweet potato.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I chose other because we have recently switched from Acana (it was always out of stock when I tried to order it) to Blue Buffalo Wilderness, which is their grainfree formula. So far so good, and I can buy it locally.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wellness LBP and my lab is on Wellness Complete Health


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

blue buff puppy
Missy in transition she can eat anything and not be affected for some reason


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Royal Canin


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We feed Wellness Core Reduced Fat and Wellness Super5Mix Healthy Weight


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems that Wellness is quite popular!

Cosmo is on prescription food and raw, but hope to have him be on just raw or TOTW/raw mix eventually.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I have had Wellness Core in my house for awhile. The mix lab is still on it, but the puppies are on Blue Buffalo Grain Free Puppy Wilderness. I plan to move my pack to TOTW. Found out this week who carries it.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I feed black hawk holistic australian made kibble.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the participation!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

my dog use to eat pro plan performance, but recently switch to APD (Advance Pet Diet), so i thick pro plan option


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Nutro Natural Choice - Surprise - Nutro Ultra or NC High Energy during hunting season.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Hills Science Diet for both of ours - had Ben on puppy large breed and now onto adult large breed , have moved Tessa over to it too and her coat has improved.


----------



## golden_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with Royal Canine? Thanks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

golden_fan said:


> Has anyone had experience with Royal Canine? Thanks.


Hi Golden Fan! :wavey:

So that your questions doesn't get lost in this poll, you should start a new thread. That way people will see it and be able to respond better. Hope you get some good responses. I myself have no personal experience with it, but I have heard it is good food.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey eats Fromm!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I home-cook for Katie and Paddy eats Canine Life muffins.

Kim


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We're back on Eukanuba. Adult Maintenance formula.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We rotate among several foods every few months. One food we use and really like is Precise. They have 3 lines...... and we've done well with all 3. The large breed Holistic is a good one for Cody who needs a very moderate food with lower ca/phos. And although I'm not a "holistic" fan.... I go by the ingredients and how they do, not the name.


----------



## Cumberland Lucy (Feb 15, 2010)

Royal Canin LS14...really wish we didn't have to.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Pro Plan Lamb and Rice, not the shreds.


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

My two eat Wellness.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just switched the crew to Blue Buffalo Lamb and Brown Rice, they love it!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wellness CORE (soaked) mixed with raw and BARF diet.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Wellness Core Low Fat. (plus green beans when they get a little overweight)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

fromm here.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Science Diet, with no problems!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wellness Core


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca eats Fromm LBP.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine eats mostly a half and half mix of Orijen or Evo kibble and 95% meat cans (Evo, NV Instinct, Ziwipeak, Merrick Before Grain, Weruva, etc.). I always add wild Alaskan salmon oil to his meals. 

He sometimes gets Taste of the Wild Wetlands despite the more moderate protein, because he seems to love the gamey flavor (forgot to check it off, though). I want to try Back to Basics Pork, too; I love the high organ inclusion. 

Also, he gets a raw meal two or three times a week for dental maintenance. It's awesome to watch him eat! I'm trying to find the time to make the switch to full raw, but it likely won't happen for quite some time. I currently have chicken leg quarters, turkey necks, and a little bit of pork ribs, which he hasn't been introduced to yet. I balance out the raw meals with a whole egg (substitute for organs; I think they'd be too rich for my dog who only has 2 or 3/14 -- he's fed twice daily -- weekly meals raw) and I add a poultry foot or two for glucosamine. Right now, I have duck feet in the freezer instead of the usual chicken. 

Checked: 
Orijen
Raw/BARF
Other


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I checked Pro Plan because 4 of mine eat that and do fine on it. My Sammy has severe allergies and he is currently on Wellness Simple Solutions and is doing pretty well on that.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Muddypaws said:


> Wellness CORE (soaked) mixed with raw and BARF diet.


You mix the raw meat with cooked kibble?


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

Other - Piper eats Go! Natural - Salmon and Oatmeal. Any other Go! Natural pups out there?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Natural Balance LID


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

Pro Plan LBP


----------



## Sandi271 (May 3, 2011)

Camden loves Pinnacle's Trout and Sweet Potato. We mix a little of the canned in with the dry food.


----------



## mintteagirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Orijen and Acana for our household too. I marked other for the Acana.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I feed kirkland's chicken and rice.


----------

